# My second bow press all Stainless, just wanted to share.



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

More.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Again with the pics.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

A few more pics.


----------



## bow assassin (Feb 19, 2011)

That thing is sweet! Great craftsmanship right there!!


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

SWEET!
How much does that baby weigh?


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Ha, I don't know, but I thought about it. I will have to hang it from my scale today and see. All the tubing is heavy wall so there is some weight there.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

That thing is awesome!! Great machining and welds

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I was going to suggest making your fixed finger arm slide on the main tube so you could press crossbows but it looks like you have a secondary mounting plate for that purpose. LOOKS GREAT!!! Gotta love stainless!!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That looks seriously overbuilt, but in a good way! :teeth:
Allen


----------



## schmigiel13 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bet it's could sell for a pretty penny if you did made to order 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruperto36 (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy awesomeness... if you're gonna be pressing bows in a ocean environment you are definitely covered!!! I love engineering to the extreme


----------



## schmigiel13 (Jun 23, 2015)

How much does it cost you to make?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Weighed it today, 54#. Making new style finger things for it. Trying to make something that is as universal as possible. Trying to safely and reliably press beyond parallel bows. 
Didn't cost anything so far, had stuff laying around mostly in scrap bins.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful. I love tigging stainless.


----------



## pat454 (Oct 20, 2015)

Very nice bow press there 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mopar440_6 (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful fab work! Bravo!


----------



## Fla.hunter (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice Fab skills


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks awesome, great build


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I decided to make a new style finger set-up. One that would be as universal as possible, and work with as many different style bows. They consist of a "base", and interchangeable tips for different brand bows. I have a set that fit Bowtechs with the new version of pillow blocks. The ones in photos are the first set, and I am currently in the process of remaking those to fit better. I have sets that fit standard limbs without rivets. I have a set that fit standard limbs with rivets, they have reliefs milled in so that the pressure is on the limb, and not on just the rivet. I have a set that don't capture the end of the limbs for draw stop cams. Also the rivet set has cutouts along the edges so the cable grommets on crossbows clear the tips. The hope is that this new set-up will put less stress on the limbs when breaking the bow down or repressing from full disassembly. the tips will pivot as the limbs start to flex and keep in full contact with limbs. So far I have only tried with my Bowtech Experience, And Maitland Halo.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

More pics.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

And the last 2 for now.


----------



## dadrick (Aug 17, 2016)

You got skills. Very nice looking.


----------



## tomas4891 (Feb 25, 2016)

Do the fingers pivot where they attach to the limb tips? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowl Chaser (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

tomas4891 said:


> Do the fingers pivot where they attach to the limb tips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The main finger base pivots a little on the rod and has screws to fine tune if one one limb tip is compressed more then the other, then the tips pivot on the shoulder screws to match the limb angle at all times and stay in full contact with limbs.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice


----------



## tomas4891 (Feb 25, 2016)

j.d.m. said:


> The main finger base pivots a little on the rod and has screws to fine tune if one one limb tip is compressed more then the other, then the tips pivot on the shoulder screws to match the limb angle at all times and stay in full contact with limbs.


I like that! Much better than the ez press




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, I will post up more pics as I get the new sets of tips updated. These also work with crossbows.


----------



## Coltonhunter (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice, can't wait to start mine!


----------



## snz (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice. excellent welds


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That's some very impressive work


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, I'm still finishing up some of the tips, and figuring out other stuff on it. Almost complete I think.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great work!!! gotta be one of the nicest presses I've seen here on the DIY.


----------



## Flattitude (May 6, 2013)

Great work. Wish i had that kind of stuff laying around


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Rooksc (Jun 27, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## crbhunter (Jun 21, 2016)

that thing looks great


----------



## Buttista (Feb 12, 2016)

looks great man


----------



## csoutfitters (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome design and fabrication. Nice work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Great looking machine, and good idea using pivoting blocks on the limb tips. All you need now is to make a pivoting "hand" that attaches to the front and a release aid in the back and you have a draw board and shooting machine. 3 in 1.


----------



## SHOShooter (Oct 21, 2016)

Excellent Craftsmanship


----------



## born-2-hunt (Apr 5, 2010)

Sweet looks great nice job


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Great work


----------



## schrepfer (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! That's really slick. I'm so impressed with some of the things people have made on this forum.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, I'm almost finished with the different sets of tips for different bows. I just finished the tips for Mathews bows and crossbows. This thing should be able to press anything out there, and anything to come in future. I also believe I have a set-up to do beyond parallel bows as well including Hoyts.


----------



## jdmorin (Nov 6, 2014)

Woww Great works! What size are your square tubes ? Are they seamless tubing ?


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Tubes are 1.5", and 2". Not seamless. Tubes are heavy wall, and absolutely unnecessary, but that's what was laying around.


----------



## buknrut (Nov 26, 2016)

wow thats a great job


----------



## Mattp8893 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David LaCount (Jan 2, 2015)

Beautiful work!
Very well thought out.


----------



## Taktikal (Aug 4, 2013)

How much you want for it? Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNWelder (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice Job


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I have what I have, no longer have access to machine shop to fab pieces, so hopefully this beast of a press can handle anything new and old. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Very impressive! Great idea on the interchangeable limb tips.


----------



## SurfaceArchery (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice!!!! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Yellow_Brick_Rd (Oct 19, 2016)

Awesome looking bow press!


----------



## Chevyman17 (Oct 24, 2016)

Very nice looking press

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bleingang (Feb 27, 2016)

Man I wish I had that kind of talent... great job...


----------

